# IPs loggen



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich suche ein Tool mit dem ich ip Verbindungen innerhalb des Netzwerkes auswerten kann.
Also es sollen alle IPs geloggt werden die sich mit einer bestimmten verbinden.
Es geht darum das in dem Netzwerk ein Drucker hängt an dem verschiedene Leute drucken dürfen aber natürlich Ihre Ausdrucke auch bezahlen sollen.
Wir dachten uns nun das dies die billigste und am einfachsten zu realisierendste Methode sei.

Viele Grüße


----------

